

Steve Cole's "Running a Game Publishing Company" - jimwise
http://www.starfleetgames.com/book/

======
jimwise
This is obviously a book about how Steve's small business succeeded in one
small niche industry -- but a lot of the advice here is more general.

For those interested in his niche market, there's also interesting stuff here
about entertainment franchise licensing, SFG's switch from big print runs to
in-house print-on-demand, and more.

